#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Fim da licença SCM para pequenos provedores?

## Emanuelcs

Boa noite,

Afinal de contas é preciso ou não a licença SCM para pequenos provedores (até 5000 clientes) ?

----------


## ronei10

@*Emanuelcs*

----------


## ronei10

Se vc pesquisar a tendência da internet eh it pra cabeamento por questões de custos no inicio e depois pra fibra por questões de aumento de velocidade. As operadoras eletricas detentoras dos postes começam a cobrar seu uso em todo pais. Para isso precisa scm. Fique atento.

----------


## 1929

sem falar que o assunto tem sido bem debatido em todas as esferas, inclusive aqui no forum. O que tem de concreto é a redução do valor da outorga, de 9mil para 400 reais.
Mas as exigências são sempre as mesmas com projetos, responsabilidades mensais e anuais perante a agência.
O resto ainda é ou especulação ou então estudos por parte da Agência.

----------


## delegato

Mais se anatel não mais exigir scm para quem tem menos de 5 mil clientes a concessionária de energia no meu entendimento, para locar para os pequeninos não poderá mais exigir no projeto o scm! estou errado?

----------


## ronei10

Cada concessionaria tem um regimento ou norma. E eles obrigam ter SCM.

----------


## ronei10

Aqui na minha região se vc chegar la com projeto sem SCM, eles nem te recebem

----------


## 1929

> Mais se anatel não mais exigir scm para quem tem menos de 5 mil clientes a concessionária de energia no meu entendimento, para locar para os pequeninos não poderá mais exigir no projeto o scm! estou errado?


Entendo sua colocação... mas a questão é que ainda não foi eliminada a obrigatoriedade de obter a outorga do SCM. Se isso vier a se concretizar eu creio que as concessionárias terão que eliminar a exigência, pois seus regulamentos não são maiores que as resoluções da Agência. A Agência existe exatamente para regular

----------


## ronei10

Então! concordo. Mas na pratica não funciona assim. Aqui a concessionaria eh a Eletrobras. Ela notificou os 252 provedores daqui a apresentar projeto pra poder pagar o uso dos postes. Pra isso tem que ter responsável tecnico no CREA e SCM. Isso tao cedo vai mudar.
Isso ta acontecendo que eu saiba em Pernambuco, Alagoas, Maranhão , Piauí. E com certeza eh uma tendência em todo o pais, pois eles descobriram uma nova fonte de renda.

----------


## ronei10

A turma do radio talves ainda consiga por um tempo. Mas com o aumento das velocidades e a tendência do Gepon logo terão que acompanhar as tendencias.

----------


## emilidani

Exato, se ANATEL desregular para pequenos a Concessionaria de energia não mais pode impor essa restrição. Ela existe pelo convenio entre ANNEL e ANATEL.

----------


## sphreak

> Boa noite,
> 
> Afinal de contas é preciso ou não a licença SCM para pequenos provedores (até 5000 clientes) ?


Amigo... Assunto tratado exaustivamente nos tópicos: 
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=184902
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181579
https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181767


E sim... é obrigatório outorga SCM pra atuar como provedor neste momento. Não há prazo para essa desobrigatoriedade entrar em vigor e nem há previsão da Anatel manifestar-se sobre o assunto tendo em vista: Imprevisibilidade da ideologia governamental para os próximos 2 anos e como o governo (novo ou velho) se manisfestará sobre o assunto. Falência da OI. 

Portanto a Anatel colocou esse assunto no fim da pilha.




> Exato, se ANATEL desregular para pequenos a Concessionaria de energia não mais pode impor essa restrição. Ela existe pelo convenio entre ANNEL e ANATEL.


As concessionárias de energia tem total autonomia para exigir o que quiserem. Até onde eu sei e já ouvi rumores, para cabear postes em alguns estados, por via de portarias das concessionárias elétricas é necessário no mínimo: SCM, Licença ambiental, alvará na prefeitura da cidade a ser cabeada, projeto técnico, ART. 

Se for bem pensado, se as Cias Elétricas liberarem assim só com a desoneração do SCM vira bagunça. Daí qualquer provedor "podrão" de vila vai querer cabear. Viraria isso aqui::

----------


## 1929

Eu vou pela lógica. Atualmente e até muito tempo a frente como disse vai ser preciso SCM. Mas se liberar o SCM para categorias pequenas e ainda assim a Anatel e Aneel exigirem que os contratos com as concessionárias sejam homologados por eles, como atualmente é, vão excluir "diplomaticamente" os pequenos. E vai dar briga na justiça

----------


## ronei10

Pois eh, diante dos fatos encerram-se as duvidas.

----------


## delegato

O que eu disse é que obviamente a concessionaria, exigiria para os pequenos, projeto com responsável técnico, alvará da prefeitura, cnpj de prestador de serviço de internet ou Telecom, inscrição estadual, caixas identificadas e tudo no padrão somente a scm que seria nos termos da anatel ou seja cadastrada pelo site no caso dos que são inferiores a 5 mil clientes.

----------


## ronei10

Aqui a Eletrobras proibiu o uso de utp nos postes, além de cobrar pelo uso.

----------


## herlon2008

O regulamento das concessionarias de energia são inerentes a ANATEL e se fazem através da ANEEL. Então uma resolução da ANATEL pode não mudar nada referente a isto. 
Um exemplo clássico sito foi a questão de valores dos postes, levaram-se anos para se chegar a um acordo e ainda assim aqueles que estão se beneficiando dele tiveram que entrar na justiça para poder pagar os valores arbitrados.

----------


## emilidani

As concessionarias de energia não podem exigir SCM de jeito nenhum se a mesma ANATEL não exige. Seria completamente ilegal utilizar uma normativa de outra entidade reguladora para regular uso de postes. Isso teve inicio para coibir empresas Piratas atuavam na TV a Cabo a partir ano 1998, e a exigência era possuir concessão de TV a Cabo.
Todas as elétricas tem uma PRATICA que esta baseada em uma normativa ANEEL respeito compartilhamento. Nelas se especifica como 4 numero máximo operadora de telecomunicações por poste.

Não tenho certeza porem creio que muitas elétricas hoje estão autorizando sem exigência de concessão , licença ou autorização sequer.

É completamente inconstitucional essa exigência porem, como os que não tinham autorização SCM, estariam operando o serviço "fora da lei" não teriam como entrar na justiça.

O mesmo acontecia com as TV a Cabo Piratas. Como fazer para entrar contra COPEL, CPFL, etc, se estavam prestando um serviço irregular fora da lei.O que menos eles queriam eram ficar em evidencia.

----------


## ronei10

Concordo plenamente. Mas vai questionar com elas pra ver.

----------


## ronei10

E outra a Eletrobras ta falida cobra da gente mas nao ta pagando a prefeirura a mais de cinco anos pelo uso do solo.

----------


## herlon2008

> Concordo plenamente. Mas vai questionar com elas pra ver.


È isto que digo, tera que gastar dinheiro bom em coisa ruim, pois para liberarem será através de ação judicial.
Quanto ao numero de operadoras por poste segundo a normativa que me encaminharam da Energisa é no máximo 3.

----------


## ronei10

Da eletrobras sao cinco. O problema que em muitos lugares a OI sozinha usa os cinco pontos.

----------


## 1929

Vou relatar minha experiencia com concessionária.
A orientação documental que recebi exige SCM pois senão como a concessionaria vai ter certeza que não está lidando com ilegal?
Com projeto e documentação encaminhada e aprovada pela concessionária, copias vão para Anatel e Aneel para que estas agencias homologuem. Só depois é que sai a autorização para implantação.
Então, se no futuro cair a exigência de SCM, com certeza as concessionárias não vão poder exigir. Elas não podem se colocar acima das decisões de uma Agência Reguladora Federal.

Por enquanto fica tudo como sempre esteve.

----------


## okinaua

Acho ki mesmo podendo atender até 5 mil clientes sem o SCM você não poderá entrar para os postes assim como não poderia entrar em leilão de banda por exemplo.

Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## 1929

> Acho ki mesmo podendo atender até 5 mil clientes sem o SCM você não poderá entrar para os postes assim como não poderia entrar em leilão de banda por exemplo.
> 
> Enviado via D5833 usando UnderLinux App


Isso só seria possível ocorrer caso a futura alteração da exigência vier mesmo a se concretizar e se a Agencia tornar o SCM *opcional* para provedores até 5.000 usuários. Se tornar o SCM totalmente isento para pequenos, não tem como outros órgãos exigirem o que a própria agencia não exigiria.

Ou seja, o que aclamamos como benefício poderia se tornar uma arma contra os pequenos já que os afastaria sutilmente dos leilões, licitações e concessionárias.

Mas tudo o que falarmos aqui é puramente especulação, pois não há nada a curto prazo que indique uma mudança de rumo na legislação. Além disso estamos falando de uma exigência pequena se comparado com as outras obrigações legais que acompanham o dia/dia de uma empresa.

----------


## ronei10

Desde o dia que decidi me formalizar, passo por todas essas dificuldades , os custos de ser SCM e pagar toda a carga tributaria eh alta. Mas uma coisa eu tenho certeza: não existe nada melhor que poder dormir a noite tranquilo, sabendo que voce esta trabalhando dentro da lei, que ninguém vai te denunciar e acabar com seu negocio do dia pra noite. Trabalhar clandestino eh construir um castelo de areia. Hoje trabalho de cabeça erguida, sou empresario no ramo de telecom. Nada de ser chamado de gatonet. Isso eu afirmo: Não tem preço. E recomendo a todos, mesmo com dificuldade, se puder se regularizar, faça.

----------


## TsouzaR

> no final isso tudo vai se tornar uma bagunça, uma desordem, um caos... definitivamente vai prostituir o mercado de telecomunicações, não digo no sentindo de favorecer ou privar as grandes teles, digo no sentido em que um poste vai ter a realidade do céu ate o inferno, vai ter de tudo na rua, e aqueles que batalharam para colocar seu provedor dentro de todas as exigências vai ficar no prejuízo, se de fato isso acontecer todos que passaram por todas as exigências podem processar o estado, simplesmente porque vai envolver a questão de LUCRO CESSANTE; como pode vc se vestir a rigor para uma determinada situação, sendo que no dia do evento os organizadores vão aceitar qualquer traje, dando oportunidade para aqueles que ficaram no sub-mundo ou operando paralelamente na clandestinidade. eu vou ser o primeiro a entrar com uma ação, ou ate mesmo mobilizar membros que compartilham do mesmo pensamento, por fim, hoje em dia já esta bagunçado, pois a Anatel cobra R$ 400,00 e eu fui um dos beneficiados com esse valor, porem não concordo, segundo deixa a livre a contratação de qualquer link pra revender, e não cumpre com as fiscalizações necessárias para coibir esses "póvedores" quem não tem nem conhecimento técnico para operar... daqui uns dias não teremos nem postes, nem frequências de rádio licenciados e nem link, o jeito vai ser apelar para melhor e mais rentável atividade, vender espetinho no ponto de ônibus e lembrar do tempo em que ser provedor de internet era realizar um sonho. como eu sempre disse nesse forun, não sou contra a maneira com que se começa um provedor, pode ser pirata, adsl etc, eu sou contra a pessoa ou provedor permanecer no status de gato net e ainda por cima se achar o "póvedor" de internet e ficar fazendo graça dentro do mercado desrespeitado aqueles que batalharam para estar em perfeita normalidade com os órgãos reguladores... no final S.C.M pra mim vai representar Somos Como Merda e ponto final.


A parte da outorga é o de menos em todas exigências de uma empresa de telecom. Remover isso não muda nada, apenas uma economia com taxas e consultoria e tempo com burocracias. O restante é tudo igual, clandestinos não vão automaticamente passarem a ser considerados legalizados. Clandestino que não quer formalizar hoje não vai querer formalizar se essa alteração for feita pela Anatel, a maior parte das exigências continuam valendo.

Se a concessionária deixar de exigir SCM visando compatibilidade com as resoluções da Anatel, ela vai passar a exigir o cadastro para início de operações, que a agência implantará no lugar, e esse cadastro vai requerer que a empresa esteja legalizada em todos outros aspectos, principalmente o maldito CREA.

Agora, errado é uma empresa estar pagando aluguel de postes e tudo certo e vir um clandestino e começar a usar de qualquer jeito, de graça, e a concessionária não fiscalizar e punir. Eu não pensaria nem duas vezes, alicate iria trabalhar, caixas iriam para o chão e dependendo da situação e se for rede com cabo de rede, ainda meteria um AC nos pares de dados para queimar tudo antes de arrancar dos postes.

----------


## icarooo

pessoal esta muito exaltado. O primeiro crime é a anatel existir. O estado esta para nos servir, que sirva de maneira coerente e eficaz. A maioria que reclama de tão medida é porque tinha o sonho de ganhar R$50,000.00 por mês sozinho pra ter carrão, dar aquela boa e velha ostentada, enquanto seu funcionario tecnico babaca ganha salario minimo. Esse é o verdadeiro sonho do empresario brasileiro, ficar no topo da piramide. Que o mercado se auto regule. Comercio popular não fez lojas de grife fechar, o que faz um negocio acabar é a baixa competitividade no mercado, o consumidor vai pro lado que ele achar melhor, e não qual a anatel ou os grandes "empresarios" mandam. Se uma "empresa" não estiver apita a usar os postes, ela não vai conseguir aprovar o projeto. Banir SCM do sistema não garante que seu zezinho da mercearia da esquina consiga com 100% de certeza aprovação pra passar o cabo de gatonet dele, se a rota ja ta congestionada qual vai ser a magica? Mais livre mercado, menos estado, menos anatel, menos extorsão e menos impostos(roubo)

----------


## VJDvalter

Sei que aqui não é o post certo, mas vai a minha pergunta: Tenho 1 cliente que tá querendo jogar PES2017 no pc online e da erro CODE:GKCC2-400 PODEM MIM AJUDAR? O erro acontece em um cliente. Eu uso Ballance PCC e um PC fazendo cachefull. Ou mim indicar o post certo para postar essa duvida

----------


## sphreak

> Sei que aqui não é o post certo, mas vai a minha pergunta: Tenho 1 cliente que tá querendo jogar PES2017 no pc online e da erro CODE:GKCC2-400 PODEM MIM AJUDAR? O erro acontece em um cliente. Eu uso Ballance PCC e um PC fazendo cachefull. Ou mim indicar o post certo para postar essa duvida


Com certeza não é no post de licenciamento de provedores....

Enviado via SM-J110L usando UnderLinux App

----------


## silviomaraujo

> Amigo... Assunto tratado exaustivamente nos tópicos: 
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=184902
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181579
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=181767
> 
> 
> E sim... é obrigatório outorga SCM pra atuar como provedor neste momento. Não há prazo para essa desobrigatoriedade entrar em vigor e nem há previsão da Anatel manifestar-se sobre o assunto tendo em vista: Imprevisibilidade da ideologia governamental para os próximos 2 anos e como o governo (novo ou velho) se manisfestará sobre o assunto. Falência da OI. 
> 
> Portanto a Anatel colocou esse assunto no fim da pilha.
> ...


O pior que as operadora que faz essa bagunça que você citou, são as que vem da Vila Mariana SP e do Rio de Janeiro, um OI e net da vida

----------


## Engenheirotelecom

Alguém precisando tirar SCM?

Acesse nosso website

www.licencascmanatel.com.br

----------


## brunozerves

Que susto! Vi esse tópico pra cima, achei que vinha dnv o assunto que não vai mais precisar de licença kkkkkkk


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## raumaster

Será? É isso mesmo?

DESTAQUE
ANATEL NÃO VAI MAIS EXIGIR OUTORGA DE BANDA LARGA PARA EMPRESAS COM ATÉ CINCO MIL USUÁRIOS

http://www.telesintese.com.br/anatel...-mil-usuarios/

----------

